# 2021 NEW NAUTIC STAR 215 XTS SB $50,695.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS SLATE GREY AND WHITE NAUTIC STAR IS RIGGED WITH A YAMAHA F150LB MOTOR, HAS WHITE POWDER COATING, HAS DELUXE LEANING POST, STERN JUMP SEATING LIVE WELLS, BIG CONSOLE LOTS STORAGE HURRY ONLY ONE I GOT IN WONT LAST LONG CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA 361-758-2140 PRICED AT $50,695.00































































*


----------

